# Kobe And Wife Vanessa May Be Calling It Quits



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

http://cbs2.com/topstories/local_story_216022047.html


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Kobe Calling it quits!!!*

Fixed link for you.

I think that's insane that she gets half of his money (barring future payment).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bummer...


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

reminds me of that old eddie murphy skit..... HALF!

Pretty rough though, they seemed to be doing a good job of sticking it out since the Denver issues - but damn, that's a hard thing to go through...i feel sorry for them both.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

shes so hot, I dont understand why he would ever even think about cheating on her.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I was hoping it was just a rumor, thats bad news, i guess it was just a matter of time since the Colorado incident. Hope the divorce runs smoothly and he doesnt get raped like Michael Strahan did.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I thought they made a cute couple.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I thought it was just a matter of time. 

And I'm just slightly annoyed by the linked articles emphasis on the financial part of the story. This is about a failed relationship, a broken marriage, a degree of personal heartache. It would suck regardless of their financial situation.

But lets gossip for a minute. 

Those of us who are married or have committed relationships (ie shacking up) know that your partner is to some extent your confidant and an advisor. Anyone curious to know what effect or influence she has had over him? What if all this time, shes been in his ear with demand this, demand that, you don't need them, etc etc?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> I thought it was just a matter of time.
> 
> And I'm just slightly annoyed by the linked articles emphasis on the financial part of the story. This is about a failed relationship, a broken marriage, a degree of personal heartache. It would suck regardless of their financial situation.
> 
> ...


Well it was reported about how Vanessa wanted to stay in LA, and that could cause problems in their marriage with Kobe wanting out.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Thats kinda stubborn IMO, she's married to the guy, your supposed to stick with him through everything.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm still waiting on an official source. The CBS report references mediatakeout as their source, so we'll see.
Really unfortunate for the kids if this is true though.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

If anything, she's been keeping him in Southern California. Their splitup only tells me he really wants to leave OC or LA. I wish her the best...she has obviously had to put up with a lot. 

Maybe Kobe and his parents can start talking again?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> *If anything, she's been keeping him in Southern California. Their splitup only tells me he really wants to leave OC or LA. I wish her the best...she has obviously had to put up with a lot. *
> 
> Maybe Kobe and his parents can start talking again?


Absolutely. I think you hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe has officially pushed everyone way. Sad if it's true.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Let's hope its not true. They have a daughter, right? Or two?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> Let's hope its not true. They have a daughter, right? Or two?


Two daughters.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

this could be the season that Kobe goes nuts and does whatever he wants.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kyle said:


> this could be the season that Kobe goes nuts and does whatever he wants.


Doesnt he do this every year?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

She probably wouldnt do anal and thats what Kobe wants. Right Colorado girls? He wants someone with more talent.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

TheRoc5 said:


> shes so hot, I dont understand why he would ever even think about cheating on her.


If you are married then you would understand, it doesnt matter how hot your wife is! 

BTW that sucks that she gets half, damn Kobe how did you not maker her sign the prenumptual agreement? She literally went from rags to riches. She was a nobody before she met Kobe, now she gets half for a mans hard work! This is fixed I tell you!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't see how anyone could understand someone cheating on his wife.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> I don't see how anyone could understand someone cheating on his wife.


Are you married?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not married, but I'm confident that even when I do get married, I won't understand cheating on someone.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> She probably wouldnt do anal and thats what Kobe wants. Right Colorado girls? He wants someone with more talent.


 naw dude. kobes more into just getting *edit* type of deal...but as far as the kobster going through a divorce, uhh o well that's his deal, it's common - i'm sure kobe wouldn't have trouble finding another babe. hell they might as well make a damn reality show out of it


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

No prenup, what a mistake!!

He should have never got married, could have played the field and never would have cried about cheating on his wife.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Not getting a prenup isn't a mistake. The mistake was cheating on his wife.

....and getting caught.

....and being accused of rape.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> Not getting a prenup isn't a mistake. The mistake was cheating on his wife.
> 
> ....and getting caught.
> 
> ....and being accused of rape.



The key word in there is "accused". I doubt that he forced anyone to have sex...does that sound realistic to you for a guy like Kobe who can get girls whenever he pleases?

As for the prenup, I don't know how to ask for it if I truly love a girl, but at the same time I will inherit money and if I get divorced and she gets half then I will be pissed beyond belief. Cheating happens. People make mistakes. In fact, I would argue that guys are polygamous by nature (women are monogamous) and the science of sex/evolution supports this theory. 

So it is his fault, and it isn't...ever guy is pre-wired with the need to spread the seed.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe just confirmed this rumor is false.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.etonline.com/celebrities/news/49326/

The L.A. Lakers star comes to ET to dismiss reports his marriage is on the rocks.
Rumors have surfaced that basketball star KOBE BRYANT and his wife VANESSA's six-year marriage is close to divorce. But the Lakers guard tells our KEVIN FRAZIER exclusively that the reports are 100 percent false.

The NBA player has been traveling in Europe with his family, which includes two young daughters, and has been working out with Team U.S.A. He tells Kevin he has no idea how the rumors got started because he and Vanessa are happily married. He goes on to tell Kevin that he initially wasn't going to respond to the reports but then felt compelled to set the record straight.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

See I knew Sean is going to pop here with a link any minute from now, and there he is


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, that's good to hear.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> See I knew Sean is going to pop here with a link any minute from now, and there he is



I knew the source of the rumor was BS, but I was waiting to hear from an actual source. :biggrin:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Sean said:


> I knew the source of the rumor was BS, but I was waiting to hear from an actual source. :biggrin:


Actually the news is true.

Kobe wants to divorse with Lakers, not divorce with his wife.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Actually the news is true.
> 
> Kobe wants to divorse with Lakers, not divorce with his wife.


The news would be false then. :shy:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Actually the news is true.
> 
> Kobe wants to divorse with Lakers, not divorce with his wife.



What the hell is wrong with you.

Am I gonna have to give you the boot from my forum?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good news. Kobes got enough on his mind without having to worry about a divorce.


----------

